# Europe Reviews October 2005



## Keitht (Oct 10, 2005)

Club Gran Anfi, Gran Canaria, Canary Islands, Spain

Review by William Aldred 

Carpediem Roma Golf Club, Italy 

Anonymous

Pestana Palms, Madeira, Portugal 

Review by Trish Fish

Mondi-Holiday Oberstaufen, Germany 

Review by Sylvia Crothers


----------



## Keitht (Oct 11, 2005)

Scandinavian Village, Scotland 

Review by David Truman


----------



## Keitht (Oct 16, 2005)

Renvyle Strand, Ireland 

Killarney Country Club, Ireland 

Club Sunterra at the Kenmore Club, Scotland 

All reviews by Lucinda Richards


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2005)

Alpenland Sporthotel, Austria 

Review by Keith Greenfield

Sunterra Carlton Court, England 

Review by Donna G.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 27, 2005)

Hilton Craigendarroch, Scotland 

Submitted by Paige Peck.


----------

